# Calender Problem



## shesulsa (Aug 27, 2005)

User Loki is having a problem setting up his birthday on the calender.  I see his birthday on every 2/7, but he says he set it up manually.  Here is the link he sent me. Can one of you techies figger it out?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2005)

Should be automatic based on whatever he entered in his profile.


----------



## Loki (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't seem to be getting through:

 If you look at the calender for Feb 2006, you'll see that Feb 7th has 3 automatically generated birthdays (including mine) and a recurring event called "Loki's Birthday" which I accidently set up by adding a new event and would like to remove.

 Anyone?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, that I can do. Event Deleted.


----------



## Loki (Sep 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ok, that I can do. Event Deleted.


 Thanks Bob.


----------

